# Help: Nurse back to health



## Chris (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a maudiae seedling that has struggled ever since a bout with mealy bugs. Have a look: 


















It has been this way for several months. I'm wondering if I should expect it to fully recover? I know paphs are hardy, but still...

Do you have any tricks to help it on the way? Are there any special care guidelines to help improve the odds? 

I have been watering it as usual, but I have not fertilized since the little root looked so frail I was afraid I'd burn it. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 11, 2009)

I have saved some paphs which are slightly better looking than that, but also with very few roots and leaves. As there's clearly a new leaf on your plant, it should grow, but be aware that sickly seedlings like this may take a very long time to recover. If I were you (and if that particular cross is replaceable), I'd just throw it away and look out for another one. Too much time and effort taken to nurse it back to health, IMHO..


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry, I'd have a tendency to agree with Paphioboy.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2009)

Go to ebay and get another Maudiae type. Chalk this one up as experience


----------



## Chris (Mar 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, it WAS hard to find (the mealies must have good taste...)
so I'll probably just keep watering it like the rest of my plants. One more isn't that much additional effort. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2009)

THe new growth looks healthy. I would expect a full recovery as long as you continue to treat the plant *and media* for the cause of the problem. I have a whole bunch of plants that have brown lines from damage by pests but they are growing out healthy. BTW, I never throw anything out, I just isolate them and work extra carefully on them.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2009)

Be careful not to overwater it, as there is very little leaf to transpire.


----------

